# Can't install audio drivers



## Breadman177

Ok I have some weird stuff going on that I can't figure out and after doing google searches for similar problems with no luck I come you the experts 
I have an Asus M4A78 pro mb and using onboard sound. I never had any problems until I had to reinstall windows xp. I reinstalled everything and it seemed ok untill I tried to use vent, switching back and forth between front and back ports I couldn't get the mic and sound to work at the same time. I did a whole LOT of changing options here and there in control panel and the HD deck and vent. I did something 1 time that allowed them both to work, helped my wife for about 10 minutes and my computer had reset, recovered from blue screen caused by driver. I decided to uninstall and reinstall the audio drivers now I can't install them at all. From mb cd it says no driver for this device and from drivers on asus it says no HD audio detected. In device manager it has a legacy something or other installed and I can't uninstall it to see if it would then detect the HD audio it is suppose to have. BTW the new hardware thing in the bottom right comes up everytime I log in and says it detected a PCI device, 2 different times back to back. I have nothing installed in pci slots so what is it detecting?

Can someone please help, I have absolutely no sound and it is driving me nuts.


----------



## linkin

I would go and download the latest drivers from Asus' website.


----------



## Breadman177

I did and when I tried to install them it says it can't detect any HD audio


----------



## johnb35

Go back to device manager and look in system devices to see if there in entry listed as microsoft uaa bus driver for high definition audio. If not, then that is what the pci device is gonna be and your sound card drive won't install until the uaa bus drivers gets installed.


----------



## Breadman177

Where do I get that from to install?


----------



## johnb35

Right click on that device and click on update driver.  Have the update point to windows update and it should automatically find it and install it.  If it doesn't then do this.  Right click on that device and click on properties, click on the details tab.  Give me the 4 digit vendor and device ID numbers listed like in the attached image.


----------



## Breadman177

Ok the first PCI device is VEN_1002&DEV_4383
The second PI device is   "                   "AA38

The update didn't work, also everything in the system devices section already been + without me doing it..like it's suppose to have the yellow ? there but there are no ?'s


----------



## johnb35

Ok, what you need is the chipset drivers.  Go here and download them for windows xp.

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

You will need to enter some info though.

Select product - motherboard
Select series - socket am2/am2+/am3
Select models - m4a78 pro

click on search

then select xp as your OS.

When the downloads page comes up, click on chipset, select the first link under chipset, but click on the global link, you will need to enter security characters and then you will get the download.



However, these may not fix your no sound issue as its the for the hdmi audio and the chipset drivers.  Let me know how it goes.

actually click here for the motherboard and then click on download on the left, enter xp as your os and you'll get to the download page.

http://www.asus.com/Search.aspx?SearchKey=m4a78 pro


----------



## Breadman177

Thanks I will do that, I installed the chipset drivers from the MB cd..guess it just needs the new ones? Anyway I have just been too frustrated with the sound problem to think about installing the new chipset drivers..lol
Ok maybe i will try tomorrow on the chipset drivers, their site is super slow right now, have 7meg speed but downloading at 7kb/s..lol


----------



## Breadman177

Ok I think I know what the problem is but don't know how to fix it. I seem to remember now during the original problems I was having a decided to uninstall my drivers and reinstall them....apparently my video card drivers have HDMI Audio drivers in there also...when I uninstalled them it asked if I was sure cause some programs may not work, but hell i was going to reinstall them anyway right?...Do you think it took a file or 2 out that is making it not recognize my HD audio? If so is there a way to fix it? Maybe a windows xp repair?


----------



## johnb35

I'm not sure what you've done to your system.  I have a dedicated sound card, onboard audio and an ati video card that has hdmi port all working perfectly.  You may need to uninstall all sound drivers and start over, that will reset everything back to normal.   Have you checked the sound playback device in control panel to make sure you are using the right port.


----------



## Breadman177

I can't do any sound playback cause I have no audio device it says. I also have nothing to uninstall. Do you think a windows repair might help?


----------



## johnb35

Like I said before, just uninstall any sound drivers you have now and either use the motherboard cd to reinstall them or download them off of Asus's website.  The driver cd for the video card will have the drivers for the hdmi port on it as well.


----------



## Breadman177

I can't uninstall as nothing is installed, I can't install from MB disc or updated drivers from the website. I tried doing a system restore as it worked for my wifes computer, but it would not restore no matter when I chose. So is there maybe some corrupt or missing files in windows that could cause this and would a repair help?


----------



## johnb35

If system restore doesn't work then maybe a repair install will work, not sure.


----------



## Breadman177

Ok well I reinstalled windows again and now my sound does work. Now the 1 problem remains is that for some reason I can't get my sound to come through my speakers and headset. The MB is in my sig, I have the VIA HD audio deck and can't seem to figure out how I have always done it before. I am using a logitech NON usb headset. I rarely use my speakers, mainly my headset. I know the headset works from the HD deck playback feature. If it was a connection problem it seems it wouldn't playback there so I am assuming it is some option somewhere that i can'tseem to find.


----------



## George Monks

Breadman177 said:


> Ok well I reinstalled windows again and now my sound does work. Now the 1 problem remains is that for some reason I can't get my sound to come through my speakers and headset. The MB is in my sig, I have the VIA HD audio deck and can't seem to figure out how I have always done it before. I am using a logitech NON usb headset. I rarely use my speakers, mainly my headset. I know the headset works from the HD deck playback feature. If it was a connection problem it seems it wouldn't playback there so I am assuming it is some option somewhere that i can'tseem to find.



What make and model is your computer?


----------



## johnb35

In what port are you plugging in your headset?  Do you have them plugged into the front of the case?  If so do you have the front case wires attached to the motherboard correctly?


----------



## Breadman177

No I have them plugged into the back, speakers into green, mic into pink, and headset plugged into black which i think is rear surround and it use to all work once I set it on 4 speakers. The speakers were the front and headset was back. Most of the time the speakers stayed turned off then when needed turn them on and turn down headset with the volume control inline.

For now I just unplugged the speakers and using that port for the headset and everything is working perfectly, if we can't figure out the setting then I'll just go buy a y adapter to run them both and I thank everyone ALOT for trying to help me.

BTW while I am in this section what advice on a cheap sound card would you give to someone that doesnt care about the quality, mainly uses sound on headset for vent and maybe some news updates and occasionally may watch a movie on netflix streaming? I only have a $30 set of speakers, 2 desktop and 1 small sub all hooked together inline. Think it is made by cyber acoustics? Hopefully something in the $20 dollar range def no more than 30. Or would that even be helpful to me at all because the game I play runs my system close to max CPU and RAM usage. Thought it may free up a bit of resources and possibly relieve any headache like I just had in the future.


----------

